# Takefu Special Steel



## robert flynt

Went to see my friend from Takafu at the blade show to buy some of their steel and found them sitting at their table with no steel. All their knife steel was lost in transit from Japan and the chief of sales Kaoruko Kono was blaming herself because, as she said, it was her responsibility. I told her to blame the shipper not herself. Her father Michitsugu Kono, the company chairperson, was off looking at the sites and she went to find him because she indicated he wanted to see me. Last year I made a knife with some unique features his engineer had not seen before and gave it to him. Because of this and my sharing of information he wanted to invite me to the celebration for his 60th year with the company. I made the mistake of telling my wife Donna about this and the next thing I know she was picking sites she wanted to see around Echizen City, Japan! Echizen City from what I understand is a big knife making city so there be a lot for me to see too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950

With the wife plannin- sounds like you are going on a trip- Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats ! I'm sure you will have lots of pics to share when u get back


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> With the wife plannin- sounds like you are going on a trip- Enjoy!!!


Never been out of U.S. and have only flown once so I'm very apprehensive, really just a home boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats ! I'm sure you will have lots of pics to share when u get back


Wife want to see the parks and flowers so I'm sure she will take lots. I think it's going to be in October so I don't know how that will work out because I noticed there were some ski slopes not to terribly far away so it must get cold and I don't know what the weather is like that time of year.


----------



## Foot Patrol

I have gone to Tokyo about 20 times over the past 20 years. You are gonna love it there. The weather I find is similar to that of Georgia. Hot in the summer but they get snow in the winter. Of course the higher the mountain the more snow they will get. I am not sure where Echizen City is but Japan is not all that big so I would assume the weather is the same there.

Getting around Japan can be difficult as many people do not speak English. Business people all learn English but they tend to be too shy to try to speak it. If you can, have them arrange transportation to and from the airport for you. Your cell phone will probably need to be upgraded by your carrier so that you can send and receive phone calls. I would do that while you are in Japan. Once home, you will want to discontinue the service as it can get expensive.

Should you have any questions, let me know. I would be happy to help where ever I can.

Scott


----------



## robert flynt

The help would be great! The language barrier was a real concern for me as well as the do's and don't's so as not to offend, so I contacted the Mississippi Development Administration. They help companies and individuals who want to do business with foreign companies and are always looking for new contacts for future business. They have a representative in Tokyo who is very fluent in English and he at least might to help me as a translator during the formal celebration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Robert Japan is probably different than when I was there, but most of the culture I'm sure is intact. Almost certainly, based on what you have said, your host will feel obligated to have an escort meet you at the airport and make sure you get where you need to go and the escort will almost certainly speak English. You're going to have loads of fun I bet. It won't be like living there and getting immersed in the rural lifestyle of Japan but the metro areas will still be a feast of new sights, sounds, smells, and tastes that you never forget.

You will not be able to learn the language before you go, but learn a few phrases and more importantly make sure you familiarize yourself with as many of the more important customs as best as you can. The most important ones that come to mind right off are:


It is important to not only bow, but to learn when and how.
Learn proper table manners! Don't blow your nose in public if you help it at all and NEVER at the table. Excuse yourself.
Never draw attention to yourself - just always think about being as humble and low key as possible. Don't talk on your cell phone in public - find a private place and do not shout like the many of the bombastic jerks over here that thinks everyone wants to hear what they have to say.
Always remove your shoes when entering a home. Some small business also require this but it is always easy to tell because there will be a shoe rack for your shoes at the door along with guest slippers.
Unless it has changed since I was there so long ago, tipping is an insult. I mean tipping anyone, for any reason, is a big no-no and they will not accept it.

But as I say, some things may have changed and probably have. Scott can probably tell us what has changed. Have fun and represent us well I know you will.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Robert I wished I had known you were going to be at the Blade show, my wife and I were down there as well. Would have loved to see some of your work in person, knives are my second addiction.

Have fun in Japan!

Andrew


----------



## Molokai

Robert, start learning Japanese. 
I wouldnt miss this kind of opportunity. Take my advice and go,

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123

Go, have fun, take pictures, be humble, learn what you can.......just go man.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Here you go Robert I found a pretty decent series with no annoying background music and also a great teacher. This is lesson one - introducing yourself. Tell me whn you are ready for the next one.

seikou wo inorimasu (good luck)!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Konichiwa. That's about all I've got. Have an international student from Japan and that's as far as we've made it so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Robert Japan is probably different than when I was there, but most of the culture I'm sure is intact. Almost certainly, based on what you have said, your host will feel obligated to have an escort meet you at the airport and make sure you get where you need to go and the escort will almost certainly speak English. You're going to have loads of fun I bet. It won't be like living there and getting immersed in the rural lifestyle of Japan but the metro areas will still be a feast of new sites, sounds, smells, and tastes that you never forget.
> 
> You will not be able to learn the language before you go, but learn a few phrases and more importantly make sure you familiarize yourself with as many of the more important customs as best as you can. The most important ones that come to mind right off are:
> 
> 
> It is important to not only bow, but to learn when and how.
> Learn proper table manners! Don't blow your nose in public if you help it at all and NEVER at the table. Excuse yourself.
> Never draw attention to yourself - just always think about being as humble and low key as possible. Don't talk on your cell phone in public - find a private place and do not shout like the many of the bombastic jerks over here that thinks everyone wants to hear what they have to say.
> Always remove your shoes when entering a home. Some small business also require this but it is always easy to tell because there will be a shoe rack for your shoes at the door along with guest slippers.
> Unless it has changed since I was there so long ago, tipping is an insult. I mean tipping anyone, for any reason, is a big no-no and they will not accept it.
> 
> But as I say, some things may have changed and probably have. Scott can probably tell us what has changed. Have fun and represent us well I know you will.


Thanks Kevin, Donna and I are both low key people so that part should be easy. I'm glad you listed the other things because some We had no knowledge of at all and will definitely take your advice.


----------



## robert flynt

haddenhailers said:


> Robert I wished I had known you were going to be at the Blade show, my wife and I were down there as well. Would have loved to see some of your work in person, knives are my second addiction.
> 
> Have fun in Japan!
> 
> Andrew


Sorry we missed you, I'm just now getting over the sore feet. That is one heck of a big show My friend Paul's hips were hurting and I was foot sore after the 2nd. day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Here you go Robert I found a pretty decent series with no annoying background music and also a great teacher. This is lesson one - introducing yourself. Tell me whn you are ready for the next one.
> 
> seikou wo inorimasu (good luck)! :sacrcastic:


Thanks again Kevin, Donna is dragging me out tomorrow to get a photo and application for a pass port. Was told to do that now because of the time it takes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## haddenhailers

robert flynt said:


> Sorry we missed you, I'm just now getting over the sore feet. That is one heck of a big show My friend Paul's hips were hurting and I was foot sore after the 2nd. day!



I was there all day Saturday and an hour Sunday! Happy to get in the car and drive home just to sit down! But I did pick up some cool production knifes and one from a very good friend who's in the guild. He dropped it off at work today. Ti folder with stainless blade! I'm in love

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

haddenhailers said:


> I was there all day Saturday and an hour Sunday! Happy to get in the car and drive home just to sit down! But I did pick up some cool production knifes and one from a very good friend who's in the guild. He dropped it off at work today. Ti folder with stainless blade! I'm in love
> 
> Andrew


I was one of those guys with a suitcase on wheels. Learned my lesson about that after my first trip, thought my arm was going to fall off! Filled that thing a couple of times plus some and want have to order much material until next year and the plus was, I got to see what I was buying. Show us you new purchases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

robert flynt said:


> I was one of those guys with a suitcase on wheels. Learned my lesson about that after my first trip, thought my arm was going to fall off! Filled that thing a couple of times plus some and want have to order much material until next year and the plus was, I got to see what I was buying. Show us you new purchases.



Here's my new baby! He modified it for me, the old lefty problem again lol

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt

I see you got it from Gene, I like. Oh by the way I'm a lefty too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers

Yes sir. Gene lives about 20 minutes down the road and is great friends with my in laws. You coming to the guild show in August?


----------



## Tclem

Robert I'll be happy to babysit your wood stash while you are gone. I promise I'll take good care of it for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Robert - Enjoy your trip and keep us posted. If you want you can email pics and I can post them for you.


----------



## robert flynt

haddenhailers said:


> Yes sir. Gene lives about 20 minutes down the road and is great friends with my in laws. You coming to the guild show in August?


No, will be saving my pennies for the trip to Japan. Tried the Louisville show several years but sales didn't justify the expense compared to shows in Florida. It is my understanding, this will be the last show there.


----------



## haddenhailers

robert flynt said:


> No, will be saving my pennies for the trip to Japan. Tried the Louisville show several years but sales didn't justify the expense compared to shows in Florida. It is my understanding, this will be the last show there.


I'm not sure. I know it's a show that doesn't get a lot of traffic. 

Andrew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Robert I'll be happy to babysit your wood stash while you are gone. I promise I'll take good care of it for you.


That would like letting a fox in the hen house or at best Kevin egg eating snakes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Enjoy your trip and keep us posted. If you want you can email pics and I can post them for you.


Heard from Mrs Kaoruko Kono with Takefu. Found out they have been in the US since the show promoting their products and have just gotten home. She told me the anniversary celebration will in October and she will be sending me details. Will find out about the steel when we get a line of communication going. Their customs and methods of doing business is so different you have to be careful to not offend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

